# Past and Current Relationships Poll



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

With regards to the Gender/Relationships poll, Insomnia and lack of actual data in the great SAS gender wars of 2013: I'm starting a poll to count the number of past relationships by gender of SAS members.

Vote now: How many past relationships have you had?

With 105 Votes:


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Ah yeah, Science!!! We gotta have pie charts all up in this joint too.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

1!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

@ Izzy, Arnie, and Anonymid:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Are you going to make a sex poll divided by gender next?


Go ahead.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

There's always a disproportionate amount of male and female votes in these types of polls. Is the explanation for that that there are more male members than female members? And if so, that's an interesting stat in its own right. Are there more SA men than SA women?

Update: After a quick search, there are 14,002 SAS users that identify as male and 13,987 as female. That's damn close.

Arnie, your poll is much simpler and more straightforward than mine, which I like. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/number-of-relationships-m-f-short-long-term-202902/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As I said in that other thread, I think there are a lot of guys that join SAS simply because they have trouble with women and probably do not have SA.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> As I said in that other thread, I think there are a lot of guys that join SAS simply because they have trouble with women and probably do not have SA.


If this were true, why come here? They'd be better off on a pickup forum. Do they expect to get advice from socially anxious people on how to do well with women? I'm sure these same guys have trouble with everyone, not just women. They just value sex/relationships over everything else, so that's what the majority of them post about.

P.S. rymo and bwidger's posts make my point kind of ironic.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

9+ for me...

10 that were over a month.

To be fair though, most were really crap and barely lasted 2 months


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> If this were true, why come here? They'd be better off on a pickup forum. Do they expect to get advice from socially anxious people on how to do well with women? I'm sure these same guys have trouble with everyone, not just women. They just value sex/relationships over everything else, so that's what the majority of them post about.


I don't know. They might be a bit shy but that may be a phase that many young people seem to go through and eventually get over (seeing as most everyone here is under age 24). Could be that this is one of first sites you find when googling, "I'm in college and still a virgin".


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't know. They might be a bit shy but that may be a phase that many young people seem to go through and eventually get over (seeing as most everyone here is under age 24). Could be that this is one of first sites you find when googling, "I'm in college and still virgin".


Haha. Google has probably amassed so many links to this forum from the keyword "virgin" alone.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

#swag


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Look everyone, Limmy's a girl!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Look everyone, Limmy's a girl!


Thanks for the heads up. I added an adjustment column to my spreadsheet to take care of his vote. Let me know if you spot any more false votes.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah ****, this get a chart and everything. You gettin' fancy, huh.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

komorikun said:


> As I said in that other thread, I think there are a lot of guys that join SAS simply because they have trouble with women and probably do not have SA.


Seriously? I don't get that impression at all


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Ah ****, this get a chart and everything. You gettin' fancy, huh.


Everyone likes pie charts! :yay


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

arnie said:


> Everyone likes pie charts! :yay


This made me wonder... what happened to Shelbster18?

Pies in the sky :yay


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> This made me wonder... what happened to Shelbster18?
> 
> Pies in the sky :yay


Don't know. She's still active on Facebook.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

arnie said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I added an adjustment column to my spreadsheet to take care of his vote. Let me know if you spot any more false votes.


:cryi just wanted 2 feel special :c


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I voted and I also don't feel the least surprised by the votes thus far.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope more vote on this. The results will be interesting.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I was thrown a curve ball with the "real life" bit.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> I thought the poll was asking the gender of the people you'd been with, not your own gender, so I voted male (2) just so you know.


Adjusted.

New charts are up!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

komorikun said:


> As I said in that other thread, I think there are a lot of guys that join SAS simply because they have trouble with women and probably do not have SA.


Well considering that in the other thread poll results showed that most girls here are currently single but this poll shows that the majority have been in previous relationships... Is it also fair to assume that during their time of being in a relationship, they disregarded their friends and spent all their time with their partner. Then when their relationship ended they were left with no one. So they simply joined SAS because they were lonely for a few months and probably do not have SA?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

infamous93 said:


> Well considering that in the other thread poll results showed that most girls here are currently single but this poll shows that the majority have been in previous relationships... Is it also fair to assume that during their time of being in a relationship, they disregarded their friends and spent all their time with their partner. Then when their relationship ended they were left with no one. So they simply joined SAS because they were lonely for a few months and probably do not have SA?


If that were the case why do we not see a whole horde of women making threads about their sh*t head ex?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Well considering that in the other thread poll results showed that most girls here are currently single but this poll shows that the majority have been in previous relationships... Is it also fair to assume that during their time of being in a relationship, they disregarded their friends and spent all their time with their partner. Then when their relationship ended they were left with no one. So they simply joined SAS because they were lonely for a few months and probably do not have SA?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

1. What constitutes a "relationship"? I am unclear of what the definition in this poll is.

2. What makes the one month mark special?

3. Why divide it by gender?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> 1. What constitutes a "relationship"? I am unclear of what the definition in this poll is.
> 
> 2. What makes the one month mark special?
> 
> 3. Why divide it by gender?


1. In the romantic sense. Especially, if you called yourselves "boyfriend" - "girlfriend"

2. Longer than a fortnight, shorter than 3 fortnights.

3. For science!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

How do I vote?


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Mmmmm pie.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> How do I vote?


You have to send a POST query to the SAS server. :yes


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Whoah there. But I think the subforum you posted this in matters. I believe there's primarily females with relationship experience and lonely males here.
Btw an observation I made is that in the previous poll, females were ~66% more likely to be a relationship than men (small sample size but yeah). If you look at these charts, you will see a similar number (~58%) so maybe it's not even that far off.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Ah ****, this get a chart and everything. You gettin' fancy, huh.


Data is beautiful.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It's interesting that these polls always ask the respondent to specify their gender.


----------

